# Piloter son pc Windows depuis son mac



## AppleSpirit (24 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour,

J'ai deux machines, un pc Windows 10 avec trois moniteurs et un macbook air 11.6" avec Sierra.

Mon objectif est de pouvoir travailler principalement sur mon mac mais de quand même pouvoir lancer des logiciels, déplacer des fenêtres, écrire, travailler sur mes trois moniteurs pc tout en ne touchant qu'au clavier de mon mac et à la souris de mon mac.

Teamviewer le fait presque, mais ce qui me gêne c'est qu'il affiche inutilement sur l'écran de mon mac ce qui est déjà affiché sur mes trois moniteurs.

Existe-t-il une application, méthode me permettant de parvenir à mes fins ?

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## kaos (24 Septembre 2016)

Hello,

J'ai moi aussi 1 ou 2 Pc et j'ai aussi besoin de les piloter a partir de mon Mac.
J'utilise tout simplement "connexion de bureau a distance" https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/download/details.aspx?id=18140



C'est simple et puissant, tu te retrouve avec une fenetre (plein ecran ou pas) de ton Window, tu peux aussi choiri que les son window soient jouer sur le Mac et bien sur régler la qualité/résolution d'affichage.


Tu indique l'add IP de ton Pc / sur le Pc tu autorise la session a distance et c'est tout ...


ça donne ça








On fait pas mieux


----------



## AppleSpirit (24 Septembre 2016)

Pardon Kaos mais tu n'as pas compris ma demande. Je NE VEUX PAS que mon windows apparaisse sur l'écran de mon mac, il doit continuer à n'apparaître que sur mes moniteurs pc


----------



## kaos (24 Septembre 2016)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai deux machines, un pc Windows 10 avec trois moniteurs et un macbook air 11.6" avec Sierra.
> 
> Mon objectif est de pouvoir travailler principalement sur mon mac mais de quand même pouvoir lancer des logiciels, déplacer des fenêtres, écrire, travailler sur mes trois moniteurs pc tout en ne touchant qu'au clavier de mon mac et à la souris de mon mac.




Effectivement  pardon, j'avoue que je comprends pas bien ta description , tes écrans sont branchés sur quoi ? ton Pc ou ton Mac ?


Tu voudrait pas un Système de switch KVM par hasard ?
Un câblage permettant d'avoir 1 clavier et 1 souris pour 2 ordinateurs ?
Dans ce cas c'est le KVM Beklin qu'il te faut car tous ne font pas Pc/Mac.


----------



## AppleSpirit (24 Septembre 2016)

Les trois écrans sont branchés sur mon PC.

Avec le Belkin il est possible d'utiliser le clavier de mon macbook air ? Car c'est réellement le but final ça : utilise le clavier de mon macbook air pour commander les 4 écrans à la fois, à savoir l'écran de mon macbook air et les trois écrans de mon pc.


----------



## kaos (24 Septembre 2016)

Mais quand tu dis commander les 3 écran Pc, tu veux afficher quoi dessus ? le Mac ?

Y'a longtemps j'ai utilisé un logiciel réseau permettant d'utiliser l'écran d'une machine sur le réseau pour y afficher son Mac peut être est ce plus proche de ce que tu veux ?

Il y a certainement des solution Hardware (genre de boitier) te permettant de faire du bureau étendu (une seule image sur 3 écrans) , ajoute à ça un Switch vidéo pour passer du Mac au Pc et voilà. Un peu comme une carte graphique externe en somme.
A mon avis ça ça doit couter un bras. 

Mais je ne connais pas le nom de ce type de matériel.


----------



## AppleSpirit (24 Septembre 2016)

Non, je ne veux pas afficher le mac sur mes trois écrans. Mes trois écrans continuent à tourner sous windows 10 et mon macbook continuer à tourner sous osx. JE N'AI PAS ASSEZ DE PLACE SUR MON BUREAU pour avoir DEUX CLAVIERS EN MÊME TEMPS. Je veux pouvoir TOUT PILOTER EN MÊME TEMPS AVEC LE CLAVIER DE MON MAC.


----------



## kaos (25 Septembre 2016)

OUAIS OK J'AI COMPRIS ! MAIS TU DEMANDE DANS UN FORUM RESEAU "PILOTER SON PC DEPUIS SON MAC"
Tu comprends que ça prête a confusion.

Je n'ai jamais entendu parler d'une telle utilisation, mais je suis loin de tout connaitre, attendons de voir d'autres éventuelles propositions.


----------



## AirLion (25 Septembre 2016)

Salut, le logiciel Synergy te permet de contrôler tes 2 ordi avec le meme clavier et la meme souris. En espérant avoir bien saisi ta demande [emoji6]


----------



## AppleSpirit (25 Septembre 2016)

Oui c'est exactement synergy qu'il me faut mais on dirait que le destin se mêle à mes problèmes :

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BzgywMG_5XxuNkZBbVR5Z3hsV0E


----------



## AirLion (26 Septembre 2016)

Synergy Km 1.0.2 ? Juste pour être sûr... où l'as-tu téléchargé ? Car je crois que la dernière version est la 1.7.6. Je n'ai pas rencontré de soucis avec.


----------



## Locke (26 Septembre 2016)

C'est sûr que s'il prend une version d'octobre 2014 que ça ne risque pas de marcher. Ce logiciel est gratuit, mais, mais, mais, il faut payer pour en faire le téléchargement, une façon détournée pour que le site et l'auteur se rémunèrent.

Site officiel ici... http://symless.com/synergy/ ...pour les anciennes versions... http://symless.com/download/free/ ...pas de version à jour depuis Mavericks.


----------



## AppleSpirit (27 Septembre 2016)

d'accord, effectivement je n'étais pas en train de télécharger la bonne version sur le bon site. Est-ce que je vais devoir payer deux fois ? A savoir une fois pour le mac et une fois pour le pc ?


----------



## AirLion (27 Septembre 2016)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> d'accord, effectivement je n'étais pas en train de télécharger la bonne version sur le bon site. Est-ce que je vais devoir payer deux fois ? A savoir une fois pour le mac et une fois pour le pc ?



Non pas du tout, la licence est heureusement unique !


----------



## AppleSpirit (2 Octobre 2016)

Je viens d'installer Synergy et ça fonctionne parfaitement, je vous dis un grand merci ! Et je suis en train de réaliser que si je le veux je peux utiliser trois machines en même temps, à savoir mon macbook air + pc Windows + pc Ubuntu et donc avoir les avantages des trois os en même temps ! C'est juste magnifique !


----------



## Locke (2 Octobre 2016)

En voilà un qui est content.


----------



## AppleSpirit (2 Octobre 2016)

Respect pour les développeurs qui ont mis au point un pareil logiciel.


----------



## AppleSpirit (16 Octobre 2016)

Synergy a très bien fonctionné pendant une semaine environ et maintenant ça ne fonctionne plus. Lors que je le démarre ça me marque démarrage en continu et il ne termine jamais de démarrer. Je l'ai réinstallé plusieurs fois, retéléchargé, etc. mais ça ne résout rien.


----------

